# PID con PWM



## jbd (Oct 4, 2007)

Necesito ayuda. Tengo un sistema de medición de temperatura que quiero automatizar. La temperatura la controlo con un sistema de refrigeración comandado con una electrovalvula de 24v.  Ahora lo que quiero es modificar le ancho de pulso a la electrovalvula para asi controlar el tiempo de refrigeracion.  Solo que el ancho de pulso de pulso solo lo puedo moficar al inicio.  He diseñado un PID  y esa salida la metere junto con la señal que va a la electrovalvula a un PWM para modular el ancho de pulso a la entrada. Estoy bastante pez en lo del PWM. ¿Puedo hacer un PWM con una señal continua y una señal cuadrada de entradas para obtener la misma señal cuadrada pero modulada al inicio? ¿Como?. Gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Oct 5, 2007)

suena un poco feo, pero podria preguntarte algo ?

como es que haces un PID y no sabes hacer un PWM ? lo digo es porque hacer un PID, realmente es de mucha ingenieria y no es facil. 

el PID lo haces con el computador directamente usando un puerto ? lo haces con un PLC ?  o lo haces con un micro ?


aclaranos un poco mas para poderte guiar mas.

p/d: Estas haciendo un PID con un control PWM lo que hace que sea un PID en tiempo discreto. por lo tanto mi pregunta es : estas seguro que tu electrovalvula no se dañara con tanto switcheo ? ten cuidado que algunas cosas no se pueden manejar con un PWM cuando su frecuencia es alta porque senciallamente la electrovalvula se te va a dañar, sera ruidoso y no sera una solucion elegante. 

aclaronos un poco mas de todo y con gusto te ayudaremos.


----------



## thors (Oct 8, 2007)

el CHAVO esta en lo cierto solamente agrego que tal vez lo que buscas es una valvula que pueda modular en conjunto con un tranductor  y con el tranductor trabajas con PID .esto es una solucion   
otra alternativa es  ,,que sobre la misma valvula que controla el gas o liquido se montan electroposicionadores .que es un sistema en base a un motor que puede moverse muy suavemente entre 0 y 90° grados 

¿ hablas de un sistema de refrigeracion  el cual debe tener un compresor? 

¿la valvula en concreto que funcion cumplira dentro del circuito de refrigeracion ? 

saludos


----------



## Kim-lol (Oct 30, 2008)

hola chicos, me gustaria que me pudieran colaborar yo tengo que realizar el control de un motor con una helice y lo ideal es manejarlo con in pid y pwm para manejar la fracuencia, la verdad esos conceptos nos los tengo muy claros aun, pero si me dan un empujoncito seria de maravilla... Pienso realizarlo con Micro con 18f452.


----------



## Kim-lol (Oct 30, 2008)

je, bueno estuve leyondo y se puede contruir un pid por medio de amplificador, pero mi pregunta es como manejar el pwm con el micro, por que creo que eso es una instruccion o esta dentro de la captura de datos del micro.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

No soy bueno para recordar y cometí el error de no anotar los posts que he contestado y para más soy nuevo en el foro y desconozco como puedo rastrear dichos posts.

Si la válvula que mencionas es normal, es decir ON-OFF puedes utilizar PWM de baja frecuencia.

En fin. Una posible técnica sin tener que recurrir a una válvula proporcional es utilizar un sistema de dos contadores sincronizados al cruce de cero de la línea. Yo utilizo un PIC12F675 para implementar los contadores. El primer contador llamado de ciclo se encarga de contar un número fijo de semiciclos o ciclos de la línea, digamos 100. El segundo contador llamado de disparo determina en que momento la válvula, resistencia o el elemento de que se trate debe actuar.

La operación es como sigue. Si p/e programamos a 50 el contador de disparo al inicio del ciclo el elemento controlado estará apagado (o encendido según lo definamos). Al llegar a 50 la cuenta de semiciclos el elemento es encendido (o apagado) por los siguientes 50 semiciclos. Al terminar el contador de ciclo ambos contadores son restablecidos. Si variamos el valor programado en el contador de disparo controlaremos el tiempo que estará activa la válvula o lo que sea.

Si utilizamos una de las entradas analógicas del PIC podemos conectar un potenciómetro para indicar que temperatura, velocidad o lo que sea deseamos y otra entrada para la toma del valor del proceso.
Solo es simple programación realizar el lazo PID para ajustar el valor del contador de disparo.

La ventaja de utilizar un microcontrolador es que, por ejemplo si en este caso 100 semiciclos son demasiado poco tiempo y la válvula solo vibra, podemos fácilmente programar un preescalador o varios si es necesario para ajustar el tiempo a lo que necesitemos.

El PIC puede controlar un optoacoplador como el 4N25 si el circuito es de CD o un MOC3030 o similar para activar un TRIAC en caso de CA.

Si la carga es inductiva y en CA como en el caso de válvulas alimentadas de línea deben tomarse consideraciones como cuadruplicar la capacidad de los elementos utilizados y añadir snubbers para proteger el MOC de la EMF y prevenir disparos en falso. Si la válvula es de 120 volts yo sugeriría un triac de 600 volts y por lo menos 4 veces la corriente que tome la válvula. Se que no es tu caso.

En el caso de circuitos CD debe conectarse un diodo en antiparalelo para proteger el elemento de control de potencia del "kickback" de la EMF.

Espero que esto te sirva.

Suerte.


----------

